# sex this blue ram!



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

it seems no matter where i look i can't find the right answer every site says somethign a little different, so i decided to join this forum 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
is this male or female?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks male to me. The black dot is void of any blue specs. Not perfect, but it's a very reliable method of sexing them.


----------



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

jaysee said:


> Looks male to me. The black dot is void of any blue specs. Not perfect, but it's a very reliable method of sexing them.


i've checked this, the reason im asking is because other websites are saying black lines on bottom fins mean its a female, but also i should see a bit of pink onits belly? 
and i've introduced 2 other rams, they're smaller and less colourful, they're supposed to be females. but they're not grown enough yet to be vibrent. the big ram has already mauled one of the new ones. and its old ram tankmate was killed. im not sure if its just mean, or if i'm getting the wrong sexes 
need more opinions please!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The pelvic fin ID is less reliable IME. Judging by the size of the dorsal rays, the fish is plenty old enough to sex - I'm 99.9% sure it's a male.

It sounds like you have too many males.


----------



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

jaysee said:


> The pelvic fin ID is less reliable IME. Judging by the size of the dorsal rays, the fish is plenty old enough to sex - I'm 99.9% sure it's a male.
> 
> It sounds like you have too many males.


http://www.aquahobby.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=26740&start=10
this makes me believe shes a big female, it attacked fish that the petstore told me were females
and that a male shouldn't attack females

i'll post pics of the other 2 rams i have now, maybe you can help with the issue


----------



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

these 2 pics are of the one that was getting nipped, so i put it in a nursery net in the tank.




















this one is still free swimming around with the other one. it gets chased a bit, but no damage yet. i'll move it too if its getting bit.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

male definetly male. I find that most sites are right. There are a combination of ways to tell. One is if there are blue specks around the black spot it is a female.Another is if there are the first 3 spines of the rams dorsal fin are extended.If the specimens are mature enough to lay eggs the female will have a pink area on her stomach


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

also you could check out are tropical fish profiles to see.I also think I added that part but I don't remember


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Your others don't look so good.

There's a lot of info on sexing GBRs out there. That's one persons account. There are many others. The problem is that males are exhibiting female colorations. You do not see females taking on male characteristics though. IMO, based on my experience with GBRs, that's no doubt a male.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm with jaysee, my female has a very pink belly.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a male once that had a pinkish belly.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

But yeah, on a fish that size it's belly would be quite pink. Maybe not all the time, but intermittently for sure.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree 100% that the first fish is a male. You should really work with those other two rams you have, they do not look in good shape at all. I highly suggest you move them to a less competitive tank and deworm them.


----------



## JordanR (Feb 10, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> I agree 100% that the first fish is a male. You should really work with those other two rams you have, they do not look in good shape at all. I highly suggest you move them to a less competitive tank and deworm them.


i need help sexing the other 2, they're about 2/3 the size of the large one. and were like that when i bought them. they look a bit sickly, but i think its because they're not nearly the size of the other one. as far as worms. how can i tell if they have them? the only remotly agressive fish i have are a rainbow shark, the ram, and a betta who only seems to flash his size at the ram, not since the other 2 were introduced tho.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They are too small and too stressed to sex. The sunken stomach and general shape of the fish is concerning. TBH, I wouldn't have bought it. The second one looks a little better.

Supposedly there are different strains of GBRs. I've seen some labeled as just "blue ram". From what I've seen, they are of a lower quality and are priced accordingly. Your new ones look like those fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This is identical to the thread in the general area, so I have merged the two.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

looks like a male by the fins females have more round fins on the bottom front


----------

